
Pepsi Plans to Project a Giant Ad in the Night Sky Using Cubesats - rbanffy
https://futurism.com/pepsi-orbital-billboard-night-sky
======
deogeo
If they do, every major shareholder and member of the board of directors of
Pepsi should have a permanent array of drones following them, with projectors
beaming ads wherever they look. At minimum.

~~~
ChrisLTD
They probably already use smart phones. _ba dum tiss_

------
ChrisGranger
Light pollution and advertisements are two of my least-favorite things, and to
combine them is just too much for me to tolerate.

I will be boycotting any company that advertises in this manner.

~~~
lioeters
Indeed - I consider most advertisement to be visual and mental pollution. It's
a shame how our living environment has been allowed to be colonized by ads.

------
mehalter
Living in one of those hyper virtual/augmented reality distopian societies you
see in TV shows and movies where everything around you is an ad becomes much
more real if they start using the sky to project ads....

------
Stevvo
Remember the time Pepsi wanted to project their logo onto the moon using
ground-based lasers? They hadn't bothered to check if it was feasible. Sounds
like the same story repeating itself again.

~~~
massivecali
It's like they didn't even read the recent article on all the lost cubesats in
orbit. :) [https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/2/18277344/space-
situational...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/2/18277344/space-situational-
awareness-air-force-tracking-sso-a-spaceflight-cubesats)

------
reneberlin
The corporation that will do this, will become the most hated brand in the
universe.

If pepsi had the idea to push sales and just grow, then this action is the
last idea, that should be spent a second on.

In the past week i read about a russian corp. that tries the same.

It's strange to even comment on this. Is this really real reality? Some time
ago, these ideas would have been pipe dreams, but in our times everything
seems possible to be executed. Why? Because we can. So why not?

~~~
lifehacked
F this

------
kodz4
This is madness. Few years back Airbus was experimenting with
electroluminescent paint on planes for similar reasons -
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170627006378/en/Wor...](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170627006378/en/World%E2%80%99s-Electroluminescent-
Paint-Light-Skies-Airbus-Jets)

~~~
rbanffy
That can actually be beautiful.

A bit TRON like, but I'd say it'd be insanely cool to board a plane that does
that.

------
konschubert
How’s that even supposed to work?

I call bullshit.

~~~
rbanffy
I call it a nice way to make a lot of money disappear without actually
delivering a useful thing.

You'd need to fly a huge fleet of precisely controlled cubesats in tight
formation without the control jets of one interfering with the others while
they are close enough to provide adequate pixel density from the surface.
Their orbit should be high enough that they cross the sky in a pace slow
enough to be seen. At 400 Km it's already quick.

I once did the math that a Mylar balloon with 1 degree (the same apparent size
of the moon) would need to be about one kilometer wide at a 110 km orbit. It'd
weight ~30 tons at launch, without any added vehicle (an ion drive could keep
it up for a longer time, until it gets punctured enough to deflate). That was
about the maximum payload to LEO that the largest launcher of the time could
handle.

